
'THEY'RE SELLING UNICORNS:' ISRAEL CANCER CURE CLAIM DEBUNKED BY EXPERTS - bookofjoe
https://www.newsweek.com/theyre-selling-unicorns-israel-cancer-cure-claim-debunked-experts-1311656
======
yohann305
This blog post author accuses the Israeli startup that its discovery to cure
all type of cancer is a lie because some Australian doctor went on their
website and looked at their published data. It’s like going to AMD’s website
to check if their 7nm Chip is real... i’m Not saying the Israeli startup is
not selling unicorns but the article evidence is a stretch...

Ps: the HN author use of all caps sounds like he’s happy about this, but we
all lose when the cancer cure is not found

~~~
bookofjoe
>Ps: the HN author use of all caps sounds like he’s happy about this, but we
all lose when the cancer cure is not found

Newsweek used all caps: I quoted their headline.

~~~
detaro
Please change all-caps titles to not all-caps when submitting.

~~~
bookofjoe
OK, will do

------
dekhn
The most appropriate description of the Israeli scientists that they suffer
from delusions of grandeur that are not supported by the data that they have
or really anything at all

------
justtopost
Wow, I lost over 30 points for suggestions that they, and their jpost spam was
bs. Way to go HN.

------
devereaux
They sure got forbes...

